# ACSI or Camping cheque sites in Dordogne



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a site in Dordogne that accepts ASCI card or camping cheques
There seems to be so many it is difficult to choose
We would like one with good on site restaurant/bar and within easy reach by car of villages etc
We are not to keen on waterparks though
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*

Hello,

I am going to hyjack your thread, saves filling up with more and bump it up in the process.

We have just bought the ASCI DVD. Last year be bought the book and it came with a Camping Card. The DVD has not? As our old card states "08" on it will it be refused?

Trev.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Definately ACSI card.

The '08 card needs to be replaced with this tears card.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Card*

Hello and Thanks DevonIdiot,

So does anyone know if the DVD should come with a Card?

Trev.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

No, the DVD shows all ACSI-approved campsites. The card only gets you a discount at the campsites shown in the book or on their website: http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/home/uc33-l2-n253/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Chalky9,

Wonder if vicarious will take DVD back and swap for book/card?

Trev


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Thanks*



teemyob said:


> Thanks Chalky9,
> 
> Wonder if vicarious will take DVD back and swap for book/card?
> 
> Trev


In my opinion it's well worth having both. The book gets you the discount card and has in it the sites which accept the card but the DVD also has sites which have been ACSI inspected but are not in the discount scheme and gives a lot more information about all the sites including links to websites etc.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

mgb said:


> Can anyone recommend a site in Dordogne that accepts ASCI card or camping cheques
> There seems to be so many it is difficult to choose
> We would like one with good on site restaurant/bar and within easy reach by car of villages etc
> We are not to keen on waterparks though
> ...


When are you planning going ? . . ACSI card system does not operate in 'high season' . . .

Have a look at this site, we've been there several times & really enjoyed it:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=956


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Vicidoc
Thanks for the suggestion; we are are planning to spend the latter half of June in the Doirdogne
MGB


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

*Camping Le Paradis Dordogne Perigord Nord*

Has any stayed at Camping Le Paradis in the Dordogne region and would you recommend it
Many thanks in anticipation
MGB


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Keith & I have camped on the Le Paradis site and it is without doubt a beautiful site and well looked after. The food in the restaurant was one of the best meals we have ever had in France. Unfortunately we were camped under a tree that pounded us with nuts all night long!
Jax


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We are at Camping Les 3 Caupain at Le Bugue ( formerly Municipal Le Port). It is a 12 euro ASCI site and just now we are sharing it with about 5 or 6 others! This is being typed in the on-site bar by the small pool, but we are the only ones here - bliss. It's a pleasant easy stroll into Le Bugue with a choice of restaurants and within easy reach of all the usual Dordogne villages. 

I can certainly recommend the site, it is friendly and the facilities not the most modern, but very clean. Lots of grass on the pitches and either shady or open aspect.

We are taking the local train tomorrow to look at Perigieux.

Liam says it is the best site he has ever been to - but then he would - he's sitting here looking at a french motorhome magazine with a pastis in hand!

Sue


----------

